# Subscription Curiosity, Possible Non-Issue



## pawsplay (Jul 5, 2010)

So I changed checking accounts, and my PayPal account became unverified. It is now verified. I received a notice that my subscription had been cancelled, but when I look on ENWorld, it says I still have a copper level subscription active. The renewal date is July 3rd... My CS account says it is still active. 

What on Earth is going on? Would it be possible to get a clue-in on how, exactly, subscriptions are processed?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

What date did you change the account?

PayPal has an unfortunate policy of cancelling subscriptions when you change the funding source.  It's incredibly frustrating - both to you and to me (I estimate I've lost a couple of hundred subscribers at the very least that way).

It might be that your last payment went out on 3rd July, which means that your access here will stay until 3rd August (you having paid for a month).  Can you verfify when the last payment was made from your PayPal account?


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 5, 2010)

I changed it a week or two ago. Last payment went out June 3rd.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 5, 2010)

I had the same thing happen. I didn't realize it was canceled until I was posting in a thread here discussion subs and I saw it next to one of my posts. I was like, "Huh?"


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

pawsplay said:


> I changed it a week or two ago. Last payment went out June 3rd.




And you still have access to Search and the subscriber downloads?


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> And you still have access to Search and the subscriber downloads?




Yes.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

pawsplay said:


> Yes.




Ugh.  That's very not good.

I hate computers.


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Ugh.  That's very not good.
> 
> I hate computers.




But I am inactive now.

EDIT: And I have now re-subscribed. All is good.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

pawsplay said:


> But I am inactive now.
> 
> EDIT: And I have now re-subscribed. All is good.




How bizarre.  I didn't do anything yet!  I guess the month that PayPal uses isn't date-date but 31 days, then.


----------



## Sammael (Jul 5, 2010)

My account is now listed as "inactive" but I never got a mail from PayPal about cancelation. Furthermore, I should have had enough funds on my credit card on the date of my renewal, so the payment should have gone through. I'll investigate some more tonight when I get home from work.

Found the subscription, says that the status is "failed" for some reason. I don't have the option to try again. What now? Cancel it and get a new subscription?


----------



## john112364 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sammael said:


> My account is now listed as "inactive" but I never got a mail from PayPal about cancelation. Furthermore, I should have had enough funds on my credit card on the date of my renewal, so the payment should have gone through. I'll investigate some more tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> Found the subscription, says that the status is "failed" for some reason. I don't have the option to try again. What now? Cancel it and get a new subscription?




I had something similar happen to me. My bank sent me a new card with the exact same account number, but the security code on the back had changed. I never even thought to check the security code since the account numbers were the same. Did you recently get a new card? If not I would get with my bank and see what's up.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2010)

Sammael said:


> Found the subscription, says that the status is "failed" for some reason. I don't have the option to try again. What now? Cancel it and get a new subscription?




That sounds like the easiest option.  I could try to look it up, but it's unlikely I can obtain any information that you can't (or, indeed, even as much information as you can).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi maybe off main-topic but it does have to do with subscriptions. Some how I got charged twice for being a subscriber, all my fault I am sure. 

Once on June 13th and once on June 19th could explain my two Community Supporter links. I thought you got one as a normal memeber and two as a silver.

If that' s not the case I would like to see if you can keep everything as is but give one of the community support accounts to the Living Pathfinder Groups judge account.

Username: Living PF Judge

Paypal wouldn't let me under that account because my information was already being used. Guess to prevent others from using stolen cards.

Well hope everyone gets everything all worked out.

HM


----------



## Sammael (Jul 6, 2010)

Mysteriously, the subscription managed to go through tonight (without any action on my part), and I'm a supporter again. Odd.


----------



## john112364 (Jul 7, 2010)

Good old Paypal.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2010)

They are not my Pal that is for sure. 

HM


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 7, 2010)

PayAcquaintance doesn't really fall right off the tongue, though, does it?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

*QUOTE BUMP* in case you missed this post.

Hi maybe off main-topic but it does have to do with subscriptions. Some how I got charged twice for being a subscriber, all my fault I am sure. 

Once on June 13th and once on June 19th could explain my two Community Supporter links. I thought you got one as a normal memeber and two as a silver.

If that' s not the case I would like to see if you can keep everything as is but give one of the community support accounts to the Living Pathfinder Groups judge account.

Username: Living PF Judge

Paypal wouldn't let me under that account because my information was already being used. Guess to prevent others from using stolen cards.

Well hope everyone gets everything all worked out. 

HM


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 20, 2010)

pawsplay said:


> PayAcquaintance doesn't really fall right off the tongue, though, does it?




I prefer PayFrenemy.

In any case, I can't become a subscriber! I've tried a few times, but PayPal insists I make a new account--but not with my info. Not that my info presently exists as a PayPal account.

So, I'm stuck being unable to give EnWorld money!


----------

